# comment mettre les accents sur clavier QWERTY US?



## foster74 (13 Mars 2011)

bonjour, voila j'ai acheter un mbp 13' aux usa donc il possède un clavier qwerty us, je voudrais savoir comment mettre les accents et autres caractère que possède l'azerty?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## edd72 (13 Mars 2011)

`e
'e
`a
etc.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2011)

sinon tu choisis la cnfiguration de clavier Français dans les preferences système et ton clavier se comportera comme un AZERTY français (à toi de retrouver alors sur quelles touches appuyer pour avoir les bons caractères)


----------



## foster74 (14 Mars 2011)

d'accord merci pour ton aide, mais en fait je voudrais conserver le qwerty us et juste y ajouter les accents et autres caractères utiles dans la langue française. merci


----------



## tom_bidibule (14 Mars 2011)

Tu trouvera tout ici:

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codemac.html#accent

Moi aussi j'ai un qwerty, il suffit de mémoriser les raccourcis et c'est aussi rapide que l'azerty.


----------



## foster74 (14 Mars 2011)

tom_bidibule a dit:


> Tu trouvera tout ici:
> 
> http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codemac.html#accent
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai un qwerty, il suffit de mémoriser les raccourcis et c'est aussi rapide que l'azerty.


 
oki merci parcontre je ne vois pas comment faire les accents? je suis à chaque fois de faire key + la lettre + une autre manip? 

merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## tom_bidibule (15 Mars 2011)

Oui il faut que enfonce la touche tab puis le raccourci, tu relâche et tu tape la lettre que tu veux accentuer. Il faut le faire a chaque fois c'est vrai, mais avec l'habitude ça vient vite.


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Mars 2011)

foster74 a dit:


> oki merci parcontre je ne vois pas comment faire les accents? je suis à chaque fois de faire key + la lettre + une autre manip?
> 
> merci encore pour ton aide


Bonjour,
Les accents sont malheureusement possibles uniquement avec les combinaisons de touches...à moins de réaffecter les touches avec le logiciel qui va bien (je ne me rappelle plus de son nom sur MAC...).
Donc, pour les touches:
é= alt+e+e
è= alt+`+e
ê= alt+i+e
ç= alt+c

slts


----------

